# RR: 37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34



## Trout

*1.	Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet	(1966)









2.	Serkin, Busch Quartet	(1938)










3.	Fleisher, Juilliard String Quartet	(1963)










4.	Jandó, Kodály Quartet	(1990)










5.	Gulda, Hagen Quartet	(1992)










6.	Serkin, Budapest Quartet	(1963)










7.	Pollini, Quartetto Italiano	(1979)










8.	Aller, Hollywood String Quartet	(1954)










9.	Richter, Borodin String Quartet	(1958)










10.	Eschenbach, Amadeus Quartet	(1968)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet	(1966)
2.	Serkin, Busch Quartet	(1938)
3.	Fleisher, Juilliard String Quartet	(1963)
4.	Jandó, Kodály Quartet	(1990)
5.	Gulda, Hagen Quartet	(1992)
6.	Serkin, Budapest Quartet	(1963)
7.	Pollini, Quartetto Italiano	(1979)
8.	Aller, Hollywood String Quartet	(1954)
9.	Richter, Borodin String Quartet	(1958)
10.	Eschenbach, Amadeus Quartet	(1968)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

